# Super atv axles



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you get a discount from super atv if you are forum member


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

*Remember that all MIMB Members get 10% of all products purchased from SuperATV! Just enter MIMBFORUM at checkout!



*


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

That's good thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Ordered my axle them guys ship fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

yes, good people. they know how to treat customers!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

How long for shipping? to where?


----------

